# No sound from Infotainment system 2022 X5



## wayne.lewandowski (24 d ago)

I saw some older posts that involved hardware and software changes, which was not the issue for my vehicle. But, no sound through apple carplay, satellite radio/fm/am, or bluetooth of my phone. The fix was simple; depress the volume button for roughly 30 seconds until the system reboots, and everything worked again!

Hope this helps!


----------

